# ســؤال لكل المخفييـــن ,, انتوا بتعملوا كدا ليه ها ها ؟؟!



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة
*






*ايون انا نفسي اعرف انتوا بتعملوا كدا ليه يامخفيين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




طبعا كلامي موجه للناس اللي بتبقي في المنتدي موجوده ومش موجوده
يعني بيعملوا زي عمر دياب انا عايش ومش عايش
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بأمانه بجد انا نفسي اعرف
الناس اللي بتدخل مخفيه دي
بتبقي ايه وجهه نظرهم في كدا يعني
قولولي نقشوني فهموني ريحوني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



مش جايز اقتنع بكلامكم
وتلاقوني من بكرا الصُمح مخفيه زيكم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وبالمره بقا سؤال لكل اللي مش مخفيين 
انتوا عمركوا مفكرتوا تبقوا مخفيين ليه ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بس خلاص*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2013)

علشان علينا تار :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> علشان علينا تار :t33::t33::t33:


اهلا انتي منهم تصدقي اول مره اخد بالي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وتار ايه كفالله الشر
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بس بجد ايه الميزة في كدا يعني انا عارفه اني حشرية وفضوليه هههههه
بس نفسي افهم:smil12:


----------



## kawasaki (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا برضو مش عارف هما بيعملوا كده ليه*
*ببقي عايز اسلم عليهم *
*اروح لحد الزوار *
*واقعد اقول *
*دستور يامباركين:yaka:*

*يا اهل الدار !!!!*
*وببقي مش عارف هما حضروا ولا لازم نحضرهم *​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اهلا انتي منهم تصدقي اول مره اخد بالي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ايه انتى منهم ديه ؟ محسسانى انى من عصابة اللهو الخفى مثلا :t33::t33:
ههههههه يابنتى لمى مناخيرك الطويلة ديه المحشورة فى كل حاجة , قصريها شوية :t33::t33:

صدقينى معرفش ايه الميزة بس هى حاجة انا اتعودت عليها من زمااااااان من قبل ما انتى تتولدى ومفكرتش اغيرها 
يلا اجري بقا من هنا , ايه الناس اللى بتتحشر ديه ؟ :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انا برضو مش عارف هما بيعملوا كده ليه*
> *ببقي عايز اسلم عليهم *
> *اروح لحد الزوار *
> *واقعد اقول *
> ...


ههههههه
اه صدقني

دا انا ساعات بيبقي حد منهم بيكلمني
واقول بسم الصليب طلعلي منين ده وهو مش منور


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه انتى منهم ديه ؟ محسسانى انى من عصابة اللهو الخفى مثلا :t33::t33:
> ههههههه يابنتى لمى مناخيرك الطويلة ديه المحشورة فى كل حاجة , قصريها شوية :t33::t33:
> 
> صدقينى معرفش ايه الميزة بس هى حاجة انا اتعودت عليها من زمااااااان من قبل ما انتى تتولدى ومفكرتش اغيرها
> يلا اجري بقا من هنا , ايه الناس اللى بتتحشر ديه ؟ :t33::t33::t33:


طيب مانتي فعلا من عصابه اللهو الخفي هههههه

وبعدين انا مرخيري اد النمنمه اساسا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وقبل مااتولد ازاي يابنتي محسساني انك تيته ليه
وانتي اللي يدور يلاقيني اكبر منك ب 10 سنين اصلا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يعني افهم من كلامك ان مفيش ميزة معينه في التخفي ده؟
يعني ماتخفاش زيكم


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب مانتي فعلا من عصابه اللهو الخفي هههههه
> 
> وبعدين انا مرخيري اد النمنمه اساسا
> 
> ...



لا مناخيرك طويلة اوى يا واثقة ديه وصلت اخر الشارع يابنتى لميها مش كده :t33::t33::t33:
هههههههه لا متقوليش على نفسك كده , انتى اكبر منى ب 30 سنة بس :t33::t33::t33:

اتخفى اتخفى , حد واخد منها حاجة ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بقوليك ايه دى اسرار 
:t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا مناخيرك طويلة اوى يا واثقة ديه وصلت اخر الشارع يابنتى لميها مش كده :t33::t33::t33:
> هههههههه لا متقوليش على نفسك كده , انتى اكبر منى ب 30 سنة بس :t33::t33::t33:
> 
> اتخفى اتخفى , حد واخد منها حاجة ؟


انا مرخيري طويله
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وبعدين بجد انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي 30 سنه بحالهم
ده كرم كبير منك  ياروز 
بجد بجد كتر شيرك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ولاء ياماما مش انا اللي اتخفي ابدا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا يا ستي اتخفيت الأيام دي بس 
لظروف وهرجع اظهر تاني 
علشان النت فاصل ف بدخل من موبايل 
ومش بعرف من الموبايل ارد علي كل الناس فبخاف يزعلو مني 
بدخل اشوف ايه الاخبار وانا متخفية واخرج 
وطول مانا مش ظاهرة ماحدش هيزعل مني بقي. كأني مش موجودة
لكن لما اكون منورة ومش برد ناس كتيرة تزعل مني 
ده بأختصار لحد مادخل من اللاب واكتب الأسباب التانية 

استنيني يا توتة
قمر حتي وانتي متنرفزة​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بقوليك ايه دى اسرار
> :t32::t32::t32:​


طيب قولي ياجون ومش هقول لحد


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ولاء ياماما مش انا اللي اتخفي ابدا



ليه بقا ؟هو احنا جربانين ولا ايه ؟
ايها المتخفيين هجووووووووووووووووم :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2013)

السر فى شويبس
اكيد عاوز يدخل  ومش عاوز يتكلم مثلا غير مع حد معين
عادى يعنى كل واحد حر
ا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *انا يا ستي اتخفيت الأيام دي بس
> لظروف وهرجع اظهر تاني
> علشان النت فاصل ف بدخل من موبايل
> ومش بعرف من الموبايل ارد علي كل الناس فبخاف يزعلو مني
> ...


اه يامكموكتي انتي هتقوليلي
بأمارة الناس الوحشين اللي فكروكي زعلانه منهم بسبب الموضوع دا ههههه

بس انتي كدا برأه وليكي عذرك
الدور والباقي علي اللي مش معذورين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




شوفتيني وانا متعصبة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وانتي اللي قمر
ويوه بقا متكسفنيش
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




واكيد مستنياكي : )


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب قولي ياجون ومش هقول لحد


حاضر بس مش دلوقتى  علشان الاقبال 
على التوبيك تاريخى يا فندم :beee::beee::beee:​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدي هنا ، وكل الناس بتدخل في بروفايلات كل الناس بطريقة كل الناس كده كتير كتير كتييير 

^_^ لو عرفتي اتوته اابقي قوليلي وحياتك ^_^​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ليه بقا ؟هو احنا جربانين ولا ايه ؟
> ايها المتخفيين هجووووووووووووووووم :t33::t33::t33:


اوبااااااااااااا
لاء لاء لاء لاء
انتي كدا عايزة توقعي بيني وبين حبايبي المخفيين
وكدا مش مستحب ابدا علي فكره
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لا طبعا انتوا احسن نااس وانتوا حريين ياستي خليكم متخفيين وانا مالي هه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





grges monir قال:


> السر فى شويبس
> اكيد عاوز يدخل  ومش عاوز يتكلم مثلا غير مع حد معين
> عادى يعنى كل واحد حر
> ا


واوو سويبش جبت التايه تصدق
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




اكيد طبعا جرجس انا عارفه انها حرية شخصية وانا مؤمنة بكدا
بس انا مش بقوللهم خليكم منورين
انما بسألهم علي سبب التخفي ايه . وايه الميزة منه
فهمت عليا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> حاضر بس مش دلوقتى  علشان الاقبال
> على التوبيك تاريخى يا فندم :beee::beee::beee:​


الاقبال علي التوبيك تاريخي يافندم ازاي
ليه بوزع لحمه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





SaD.AnGeL قال:


> من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدي هنا ، وكل الناس بتدخل في بروفايلات كل الناس بطريقة كل الناس كده كتير كتير كتييير
> 
> ^_^ لو عرفتي اتوته اابقي قوليلي وحياتك ^_^​


مش عارف يابيتشر الصراحه انا

وادينا قاعدين مستنيين جايز نعرف 
بس امانه عليك لو انت عرفت حاجه كدا ولا كدا ابقي قولي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الاقبال علي التوبيك تاريخي يافندم ازاي
> ليه بوزع لحمه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...




وهو انا هعرف منين ياختي:ranting:

ما انتي الي اخضريكا ، روحي اعملي بحث عنهم وهاتيلي التقرير:t32:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> وهو انا هعرف منين ياختي:ranting:
> 
> ما انتي الي اخضريكا ، روحي اعملي بحث عنهم وهاتيلي التقرير:t32:


خلاص انا هطقس واجيلك:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*بصى بقى يا روحى انا هقولك انا متخفية ليه 
هو سر مكنتش عاوزة اقول عليه لحد بس انتى صبحتى وحبيبتى 
لازم اقولك 
خدى الصدمة بقى اتصدمتى طب كويس 
عليااااااااا فااااااتورة كهربااااااااا 
عجبك كدا فضحتينى قدام الناس يقولوا عليا ايه دلوقتى 
:t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه يا سلام علي الاسئله 

فنانه يا حبي

بصي يا ستي انا جربت طبعا امال ايه لازم العب كل الالعاب ههههههههه

بس عادي يعني جربت ورجعت تاني ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اصل انا قدوتى اللهو الخفى
وكمان سبب فسرك......
ج
ج
ج

ج
ج
ج

ج
ج
ج
ج
ج
ج
ج
ج

\
\

\
\
\
\



















\
\
\

\
\
\

\
\
غلاسة


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع والنقاش فيه ممكن يزعل البعض ممن يستعمل هذه الخاصيه
واقول هناك الحريه لاي شخص ان يعبر عن شخصه وشخصيته
الوضع المخفي اول مره اعرف انه للاعضاء المباركين
لكن قبل فتره ليست بالطويله بحثت بعد انتباهي لوجود هكذا امور تحدث وكشف المتخفي سهل جدا ومن طبعي ان اتعرف على الاشياء واجربها ليكون عندي انطباع كامل فقررت خوض هذه التجربه التي لم تدم سوى دقائق احسست فيها باحساس غريب لا يمكن وصفه وهو لايتماشى مع طبيعتي وشخصيتي التي اعتز بها
واحيانا كنت ادخل بصفة زائر واتصفح واذا عجبني موضوع ادخل باسمي 
وهذه ايضا لم تستمر طويلالالالا
اليوم ومنذ زمن بعيد ادخل الموقع مباشر مستغلا خاصية الحفظ للاسم والرقم السري في المتصفح لاقول انا هشام المهندس موجود لزرع المحبه ومتواجد لتلقيها منكم
وبالطبع كل واحد حر وله اسباب تتعلق به وحده

شكرا للموضوع المتميز
الرب يباركك ويحفظك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جربت كام يوم كدة و ما عجبنيش الموضوع 

فرجعت تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مش هقول بس هه :smil15::smil15:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبعدين يا جماعة البت كدا هيجرالها حاجة محدش قالها الحكيكة 
انا خايفة عليها من الصدمة ههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*اهو مليش نفس لحاجه
 رغم اني متواجد 15 ساعه كل يوم *​


----------



## *koki* (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اصلا معرفش عن موضوع التخفى ده
هممممممممممم
انا شايفه ان مفيش ميزه ......... بس
ابقى اجربوا لو بايدى
ههههههههههههههههه 
و اكن عايزين يقعدوا فى بلونه لوحدهك​


----------



## أَمَة (2 سبتمبر 2013)

للعلم المتخفي مكشوف للإدارة.
هم الأعضاء بس مش يشوفوه.

وكل واحد له أسبابه في التخفي.
أحيانا لان وقت العضو على النت يكون قصير وهو داخل للشغل ومعندوش وقت للدردشة. وهذا كان يحصل معي.


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*بصى مش عارفة يابتول اية الفايدة ؟
يعنى سعات ببقى عايزة اكلم حد ومعرفش هو موجود و لالالالا
ولما ابعت رسالة ممكن ميردش على الرسالة
ماهو ممكن مايكونش موجود فى المنتدى من الاصل
وممكن يكون قام يعمل حاجة وساب الجهاز مفتوح
حكاية تتضايق ربنا على الظالم يابتول والله ^_^*​


----------



## mary naeem (2 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو قوي يا قمر
لا صراحة الواحدة عمر ما فكر يختفي
مادام فيه عمر
ادينا ظاهرين
لكن المخفى اكيد عايز يستخبه من حاجة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه يالهوز عليكي 
بصي يا ستى بقى انا كنت عاملة موضوع التخفى ده من وقت ما كنت بشتغل
لان وقتها طبعا مكنتش بلحق ارد على حد او اتابع كتير 
و الميزة بقى للموضوع ده كمشرفة انى كنت بتابع القسم و اسيب كل واحد يعمل اللى عايزه و اروح دخلاله إذ فجأةً كده اخرعه هههههههههههه ( واو الشر ممتع ) 
قوم ايه بقى سبت الشغل بس مسبتش الاشراف 
و هفضل متخفى و اخرعكوا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى بقى يا روحى انا هقولك انا متخفية ليه
> هو سر مكنتش عاوزة اقول عليه لحد بس انتى صبحتى وحبيبتى
> لازم اقولك
> خدى الصدمة بقى اتصدمتى طب كويس
> ...


طب استني كدا يمكن ماقعش:heat:
تصدقي انا موتت من الصدمة
ده ايه التحليل الجولوجي ده يابنتي:w00t:
ده انتي  مرسي الله يرحمه شكله طبع عليكي هههههه

ماشي يارورو وبجد بجد هتقوليلي السبب
ولو مش في التوبيك يبقا عالزوار ولا مش عالزوار يبقا خاص 
ولو مش خاص يبقا عالميل ولو مش عالميل يبقا في الفون ولو مش في الفون يبقا هجيلك لحد البيت واعرف بنفسي انا مجنونه واعملها:lightbulb::gy0000:


روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا سلام علي الاسئله
> 
> فنانه يا حبي
> 
> ...


حلوة تلعبي كل الالعاب دي ياروزي
بس الاحلي بقا انك رجعتي تاني
اصل كام في سرك"المخفيين دول بيعصبوني":heat:
بس بقا متقوليش لحد:w00t:
نورتي ياحبيبتي:08:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اصل انا قدوتى اللهو الخفى
> وكمان سبب فسرك......
> ج
> ...


وانا قدوتي الخُط:new6:
بس تصدق انا اندهشت ولا ميت فرسكاية كانت ممكن تخليني اندهش كدا:w00t::w00t:

بس ايه كل الجيمات دي 
انا فكرتك في الاخر هتقول جميله:new6:

مع انك محللتش سبب التخفي بس نورت:lightbulb:


هشام المهندس قال:


> الموضوع والنقاش فيه ممكن يزعل البعض ممن يستعمل هذه الخاصيه
> واقول هناك الحريه لاي شخص ان يعبر عن شخصه وشخصيته
> الوضع المخفي اول مره اعرف انه للاعضاء المباركين
> لكن قبل فتره ليست بالطويله بحثت بعد انتباهي لوجود هكذا امور تحدث وكشف المتخفي سهل جدا ومن طبعي ان اتعرف على الاشياء واجربها ليكون عندي انطباع كامل فقررت خوض هذه التجربه التي لم تدم سوى دقائق احسست فيها باحساس غريب لا يمكن وصفه وهو لايتماشى مع طبيعتي وشخصيتي التي اعتز بها
> ...


كلام حضرتك صح 100% يااستاذ هشام
طبعا واكيد الموضوع حريه شخصية جدااااا وانا بحترم ذالك

وكمان انا بتفق معاك جدا يعني انا من غير مااجرب ابقا مخفيه
انا واثقه اني مش هبقا مرتاحه ابدا في الوضع ده
جايز لانه اصلا بيعصبي:new6:
لا بامانه جايز لاني متعودتش عليه او لاني مش حباه
بس حبيت اطرح السؤال عالمخفيين عشان اعرف وججه نظرهم ليس الا ..
نورت ياباشمهندش:lightbulb:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> جربت كام يوم كدة و ما عجبنيش الموضوع
> 
> فرجعت تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


والنعيمة زين ماعملتي ياايرو مفيش احلي من النور الاخضريكا وهو منور:08:

انا مش عارفه ربنا مدينا نور نضلمها علي نفسنا ليييييه:new6:
ربنا ينورك كل حياتك يارب
زي مانورتيني ياغاليه:lightbulb:


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مش هقول بس هه :smil15::smil15:​


شكلك مكسوفه تقولي عام ياروما
طب نطيلي خااص:new6:

وعايزة اقولك حاجه
هتقوليلي يعني هتقوليلي:99:
نورتي ياحبي:lightbulb:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وبعدين يا جماعة البت كدا هيجرالها حاجة محدش قالها الحكيكة
> انا خايفة عليها من الصدمة ههههههههه*​


انا فعلا اتصدمت:w00t:
الا مافيه تعليق من ضمن التعليقات ريح قلبي وبرد ناري وقالي الحقيققه يارورو
بس هعمل ايه مش قدامي غيرك يقولي عالحكيكة دي صح صح:new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اهو مليش نفس لحاجه
> رغم اني متواجد 15 ساعه كل يوم *​


مالكش نفس لحاجه ومتواجد خمناشر ساعه طب ازاي افهمها دي:new6:
يعني ايه اللي دخل سدة النفس للاختفااااااء 
سؤال بيطرح نفسه علي نسفه:new6:

مش مهم مخفي منور المهم انك موجود ياعياد ويارب دايما موجود
نورتني بأختفائك ده:new6:


*koki* قال:


> انا اصلا معرفش عن موضوع التخفى ده
> هممممممممممم
> انا شايفه ان مفيش ميزه ......... بس
> ابقى اجربوا لو بايدى
> ...


بسسسسس اخيررررررررررا ياربي حد قالي السبب
تقريبا صح ياكوكي شكلهم عايزين يقعدوا في الفوقيعه دي:new6:

انا مش عارفه من خيرك كنت عملت ايه بجد:w00t:
نورتي حبيبتي:lightbulb::08:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> للعلم المتخفي مكشوف للإدارة.
> هم الأعضاء بس مش يشوفوه.
> 
> وكل واحد له أسبابه في التخفي.
> أحيانا لان وقت العضو على النت يكون قصير وهو داخل للشغل ومعندوش وقت للدردشة. وهذا كان يحصل معي.


كلام حضرتك مظبوط جدا ياماما

وبغض النظر بقا علي المتخفي واللي منور
حضرتك منورة التوبيك كله صدقيني
ده دخولك لوحده للتوبيك نوره ونور المخفيين والمنورين صدقيني ياماما
ربنا يبارك حبيبتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بصى مش عارفة يابتول اية الفايدة ؟
> يعنى سعات ببقى عايزة اكلم حد ومعرفش هو موجود و لالالالا
> ولما ابعت رسالة ممكن ميردش على الرسالة
> ماهو ممكن مايكونش موجود فى المنتدى من الاصل
> ...


هههههههه لا حرام متدعيش علي حد يخروبيتك
كدا هتجبيها في وشي هههههههههه

بصي انتي اعملي زي مانا بعمل
ابعتي رسالتك حد رد عليكي اهلا وسهلا
مردش سهلا واهلا  كده وشششش ههههههههههههه
نورتي ياجميله:lightbulb:


mary naeem قال:


> حلو قوي يا قمر
> لا صراحة الواحدة عمر ما فكر يختفي
> مادام فيه عمر
> ادينا ظاهرين
> لكن المخفى اكيد عايز يستخبه من حاجة


ربنا يديكي العمر كله ياماري وتفضلي وسطينا ومنورة دايما يارب

لا هما مش بيبقوا مستبيين من حاجه ولا حاجه
بس ممكن يكون وقتهم ضيق
او فيه ناس معينين مش بيحبوا يكلموهم
بهدي النفوس انا:new6:

نورتي حبيبتي:lightbulb:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه يالهوز عليكي
> بصي يا ستى بقى انا كنت عاملة موضوع التخفى ده من وقت ما كنت بشتغل
> لان وقتها طبعا مكنتش بلحق ارد على حد او اتابع كتير
> و الميزة بقى للموضوع ده كمشرفة انى كنت بتابع القسم و اسيب كل واحد يعمل اللى عايزه و اروح دخلاله إذ فجأةً كده اخرعه هههههههههههه ( واو الشر ممتع )
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصبري بس واحده واحده عليا انا مش قدك
يعني ايه الاول اخرعه دي ؟:new6::new6:
ثانيا انتي سيبتي شغلك علشان تفضلي تخرعي في الناس ياحرام ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويعلم ربنا ضحكتيني ضحك السنين علي اخرعه دي
مش قادره اقولك منورة لاني مش قادره ابطل ضحك متأخذنيش:new6::new6:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصبري بس واحده واحده عليا انا مش قدك
> يعني ايه الاول اخرعه دي ؟:new6::new6:
> ثانيا انتي سيبتي شغلك علشان تفضلي تخرعي في الناس ياحرام ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
متعرفيش اخرعه انتى معندكيش خلفية فنية ههههههههههه
اسألى منى زكى  
يارب دايما تضحكى ضحك السنين و ضحك التنين :gy0000:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> متعرفيش اخرعه انتى معندكيش خلفية فنية ههههههههههه
> اسألى منى زكى
> يارب دايما تضحكى ضحك السنين و ضحك التنين :gy0000:
> *​


اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
مش تقوليلي مني زكي
وانا عايزة امثل يسعد ك اشك اشك:w00t::gy0000:
لا انا عايزة اضحك ضحك السنين بس خليلك انتي ضحك التنين ده هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

قوليلهم يا واثقة و النبي
انا عارفة ياختي ايه اللي عاجبهم في طاقية الاخفا اللي هما لابسنها دية :2:
بس بيني و بينك كنت هموت و انفزبل زيهم بس صدموني و قالولي ان الخاصية دي للمباركين فقط


----------



## كرستينا كركر (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معرفش الخاصيه دى
بس لاحظت النهاره انى كنت بقراه موضوع ولقيت فى اخره عدد الذين يشاهدون الموضوع من الاعضاء 3 
لقيت اسمى واسمك واحده تانيه وملقيتش الاسم التالت مكتوب فهمت من كدا 
يلا قولولى بتتخفوا ازاى يا حلوين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شكلك مكسوفه تقولي عام ياروما
> طب نطيلي خااص:new6:


هههههههههههههههه
يافاهمني هههههههههههه
​


----------



## soso a (2 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه

تصدقى ادينى ببحث السبب يا بتول 

واول ما بحثى يعطى نتائج هاجى جرى هنا واقولك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصدقى ادينى ببحث السبب يا بتول
> 
> واول ما بحثى يعطى نتائج هاجى جرى هنا واقولك ​


يامسهل ياارب

بس كل ده بتبحثي شكل النت عندك بطئ:a63::a63:

ماشي ياسوسو ماسي اسرحي بيا براحتك:smil12:

بس سيبك انتي نورتي:t13:


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يامسهل ياارب
> 
> بس كل ده بتبحثي شكل النت عندك بطئ:a63::a63:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههه

اوعى تفهمينى صح :cry2:

النور نورك يا سكرتى ولا اقول عسليتى :spor2:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> قوليلهم يا واثقة و النبي
> انا عارفة ياختي ايه اللي عاجبهم في طاقية الاخفا اللي هما لابسنها دية :2:
> بس بيني و بينك كنت هموت و انفزبل زيهم بس صدموني و قالولي ان الخاصية دي للمباركين فقط


وتموتي ليه بعد الشر عليكي ياختي
انا هقول للزعيم يخليكي مباركة عشان تتخفي انتي كمان ماهي ناقصه هههههههه

نورتي ياحبيبتي


كرستينا كركر قال:


> انا معرفش الخاصيه دى
> بس لاحظت النهاره انى كنت بقراه موضوع ولقيت فى اخره عدد الذين يشاهدون الموضوع من الاعضاء 3
> لقيت اسمى واسمك واحده تانيه وملقيتش الاسم التالت مكتوب فهمت من كدا
> يلا قولولى بتتخفوا ازاى يا حلوين


شوفتي بقا ياكركر عدي الجمايل اديني عرفتك اهو:smil12:

وبعدين انتي عايزة تتخفي لييييييه مش كفايه المتخفيين:wub:

نورتي ياسكرتي:t13:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> اوعى تفهمينى صح :cry2:
> 
> ...


لا ابوس ايدي بلاش عسل وعسليه وعسولة وعسليتي دي:wub:


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ابوس ايدي بلاش عسل وعسليه وعسولة وعسليتي دي:wub:




ههههههههههههههههههههههه


 :kap::kap::kap:

حاتر يا عسولتى :smil12:

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> :kap::kap::kap:
> ...


:wub::wub::wub::wub:

لا بجد بجد بتعصب من اي حاجه فيها عسلل:wub::a82:


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :wub::wub::wub::wub:
> 
> لا بجد بجد بتعصب من اي حاجه فيها عسلل:wub::a82:



ما انا عارفه 

olling:olling:olling:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ومش عارفه ليه

سؤال بيطرح نفسيته بقى ليه بتدايقى من كلمه عسليه ومشتقاتها ؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> ما انا عارفه
> 
> olling:olling:olling:
> 
> ...


مش عارفه صدقيني بس بدايق اما حد بيقولي ياعسسسل بالذات
يمكن بحس انه مستعيلني شوية:smil12:


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عارفه صدقيني بس بدايق اما حد بيقولي ياعسسسل بالذات
> يمكن بحس انه مستعيلني شوية:smil12:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هما العسل للعيال بس 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلويص مش هقول عسل تانى يا عسل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

احساس جميل وانتى بتغلسى على حد صوح 

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هما العسل للعيال بس
> 
> ...


طيب ايه رايك تقوليلي انتي بتتعصبي من كلمة ايه
واوعدك اخليكي تجربي الاحساس ده
ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*زي ما تقولي غلاسه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *زي ما تقولي غلاسه*


هههههههه انا شوفت ردك فكرتك متخفيه 
بس بصيت لقيتك منورة

تفتكري بيغلسوا ليه بقا :smil12:

نورتي ياتموفتي:t13:


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب ايه رايك تقوليلي انتي بتتعصبي من كلمة ايه
> واوعدك اخليكي تجربي الاحساس ده
> ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه

صدقينى مفيش 

على العموم هركز كده مع نفسى وادور واجى جرى اقولك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صدقينى مفيش
> 
> ...


وانا هستناكي
ويارب تلاقي بسرعه
نفسي اعصبك هههههههه

ده نا فيه كلمة تانيه بتموتني من العصبيه والنرفزة بقا اما حد بيقولهالي بس مش هقولهالك بس هه:a63:


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا هستناكي
> ويارب تلاقي بسرعه
> نفسي اعصبك هههههههه
> 
> ده نا فيه كلمة تانيه بتموتني من العصبيه والنرفزة بقا اما حد بيقولهالي بس مش هقولهالك بس هه:a63:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص تقوليلى واقولك 
olling:olling:olling:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خلاص تقوليلى واقولك
> olling:olling:olling:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انسي بعيييييينك

مش كفايه عليا العسل:yahoo:


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انسي بعيييييينك
> 
> مش كفايه عليا العسل:yahoo:




مش مهم اعرف بطريقى الخاصه هبقى اعرفها واجى اقولهالك 

وللعلم انا كلمه واحد بس بتنرفونى افتكرتها دلوقتى ومش هقولها 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------

